# iPhone 4 vs. iPod Touch 4G



## Q-Kid-Kowalsky (Aug 3, 2008)

Okay, I'm trying to decide between getting the new iPod touch and the iPhone 4. I really want to get the iPhone, but I can't find a cheap plan. I want something with unlimited texting, data, and I don't need very many minutes. I'm currently on Baka (division of Bell) with a samsung u740 DoubleFlip. I pay about $35 per month, but theres no data.

I've been looking at different plans everywhere, and from what I can tell, The cheapest voice and data plan is the Telus Clear Choice 50. Its $50 per month, and you get an option of 3 different free things, and one of them, which I would be choosing, is unlimited text, video, and picture messaging. Its also got 500MB.

Anything cheaper than $50? Maybe with more data? Only requirements - unlimited texting, data, and preferably with voicemail.

Oh, and if you think it's stupid for me to spend more to get a new phone, and that I should instead get the new iPod Touch, I can use all the advice I can get


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

If your insistence is unlimited data, get the touch. That being said you don't need it with the iPhone especially with wifi access at home. The 6gb promotions are still going but realistically you won't find a plan close to what you want for under $50.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Data does not come for cheap, go with fido they're the cheapest, I have the $25.00 voice plan which gives me unlimited texts and I think 80minutes of talk time with nights and weekends. Every other provider offers this for $30.00. And if you want to stay below $50.00 get the flexible data plan which fido only offers. Starting from 10$ for 100mb to 25$ for 1gb. You get charged for only what you use up to. The iPhone has a beautiful glass design. The camera is better and the iphone has all the phone features. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crystal009 (Aug 7, 2010)

Baka has the 6GB for $30 plan. You just add the data plan onto your existing voice plan.


----------



## iGloo (Sep 5, 2010)

if you don't mind getting into a 3 year contract and paying for texts, calls and data, I'd say go with an iPhone 4. If you don't want to get into a contract, and you have WiFi in most of the places you go, then get an iPod Touch. The touch can do pretty much anything and iPhone can do. You can even get apps on your iPod to call and text people


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Buy an iPhone 4 outright no contract for $659 then just turn off data and continue the plan you have now.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

What are the early cancellation fees for the data plan at Rogers, Telus, Fido and Bell?

Is the most economical thing to do to go with a provider (e.g. Fido) suck up the early cancellation fee and go no-data.. WiFi only with a voice/text plan (e.g. $25/m)?

Has anyone done something like this?


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

mac_geek said:


> What are the early cancellation fees for the data plan at Rogers, Telus, Fido and Bell?
> 
> Is the most economical thing to do to go with a provider (e.g. Fido) suck up the early cancellation fee and go no-data.. WiFi only with a voice/text plan (e.g. $25/m)?
> 
> Has anyone done something like this?


I've done that, bell charges $400, telus charges $200,rogers charges $100 and fido charges $200. I went with fido cause they had the cheapest plans. When you tell fido you want to cancel data they tell you about their flexible data plans starting from $10. I took the offer because that 200$ is now going to pay for my data for the next 2 years. Better to get some data then none for your money.


----------



## Q-Kid-Kowalsky (Aug 3, 2008)

Crystal009 said:


> Baka has the 6GB for $30 plan. You just add the data plan onto your existing voice plan.


I would love to do that, but my plan is already $35 and adding that data would be $60. I think that is too much. I should mention, I'm 17, in high school, and working at a minimum wage ($9.65/h) job. For the record, it's McDonald's. Anyway, now that you know what I mean, i need it as cheap as possible.. I'm wondering about maybe just getting the iPhone without the plan. I'm gonna call Baka. Not tomorrow since they aren't open, but on tuesday. As of now I'm probably getting the new touch.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Q-Kid-Kowalsky said:


> I would love to do that, but my plan is already $35 and adding that data would be $60. I think that is too much. I should mention, I'm 17, in high school, and working at a minimum wage ($9.65/h) job. For the record, it's McDonald's. Anyway, now that you know what I mean, i need it as cheap as possible.. I'm wondering about maybe just getting the iPhone without the plan. I'm gonna call Baka. Not tomorrow since they aren't open, but on tuesday. As of now I'm probably getting the new touch.


Owning a smart phone isn't a cheap endeavor. The only way you'll get an iPhone with no plan is to pay full retail price unsubsidized. I'd does sound like the touch is definitely for you.


----------



## Q-Kid-Kowalsky (Aug 3, 2008)

I meant without the data plan. Sorry. Anyways, just preordered my iPod Touch 32GB and I used my McDonalds Platinum Card Discount. Got $20 off . Go to apple.ca/cepp/mcdonalds. They don't ask you for any info, so its fine to use whenever.


----------

